# Trunk Size Question



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys, i currently have a chevy blazer with a big trunk area that will allow me to do a big system. I'm looking at 4 12s or 10s.

this all depends on the size of the Cruze trunk. i'm going to be selling my truck next spring and buying a cruze LT RS. i am curious as to how wide the trunk is between the wheel wells, how tall it is and deep. I probably won't end up putting all 4 into the cruze but, since i do compete in SPL competitions, i'd like to be able to get something big back there. 

If any of you know SPL, i was competing this past summer with a single 10 in a ported box tuned to 32hz getting a 139.8db consistantly. i competed in the 120.0-129.9 class on stock electrical. currently running 2 0 gauge runs from front to back battery on HO alternator and 2000 watt rms. So, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not sure of the exact dimensions, but I can literally spin this box 360 degrees in my cruze lol.

Bassworx Ported Box for 12" Dual Subwoofers (HPR212G) : Unloaded Boxes - Best Buy Canada










The biggest measurement would be the depth though, It's so deep that there is hardly any room at all in the back seats lol.

Don't quote me on this but I think the only car in it's class that has a bigger trunk is the new Jetta.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help. because i can fit an 8 cube box ported properly in my truck right now and need to figure out if i can do the same in the cruze before i go and drop the money on subs and end up having to get rid of them later because i can't fit it.


----------

